# Dover Docks



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Can anyone tell me if you can park overnight at the Dover ferry terminal while waiting for your ferry? 

Jim


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Why would you want to stop in Dover? 

Catch the next ferry to France, we have often caught the next ferry when we have arrived early ( sometimes as much as 8hours early). If they do charge you for swapping, it will be in the region of £10.

If you arrive late in France, stay in the 'Sans billets' car park, as if you were going to book a ticket for Dover. This is a secure parking area, a bit noisy and well lit, but if your tired you'll hardly notice. In the morning you'll have a head start and miss all the traffic off the ferries.

Texas


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

Hi,
I don't think you can park overnight at the Ferry Terminal - max 1 hour I think.
Hoewever you can park up I believe on the promenade area although they may have started charging for this. 
Jon


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jim, I think Brambles is correct, they don't allow a full overnight stop in the dock area, there is overnight parking at Marine Parade, see map, but not sure whether the places would be big enough for an RV.









Or, If you decide to do it the other way round and stay at Calais, the aire there has now been properly marked out with spaces plenty big enough for an RV, trouble is they've now stated charging €7, not a great amount, but it always used to be free.










pj


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thanks to all who replied for the helpful advice and information. Looks like I'll 'play it by ear'

For information: 
There is a handy truck stop on the M20 at exit 10

http://www.transportcafe.co.uk/channel_tunnel_lorry_park_transport_cafe_truck_stop.html

I called them to ask if they allowed motorcaravans, the guy was very polite saying .. "oohh yes I think we might squeeze you in "

Lots of facilities but not cheap at £12 for 24 hours. but much nicer and more secure than a regular motorway service station.

Jim


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

*Parking Calais*

Hi Jim, Peejay is right about the 7 euro charge ,you pay in the campsite the person in the office also said the require a deposit of 50euros for the swipe card that operates the barrier to let you out, he then told us that the barrier would not work until 10 in the morning,no good if like me you had an early ferry to catch.Smiler


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

*Dover*

Hi there,

We have parked up on the beach front at dover on a number of occasions especially post summer. Given whats going on in Calais with air de stationment It looks like a good option!

Barry


----------



## 89660 (Jun 2, 2005)

We asked if we could park overnight at the ferry port once and were told it wasn't possible. The person we asked suggested we went to the promenade, where we have stopped several times since without any problems. The charge is only in the day.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

jann said:


> We asked if we could park overnight at the ferry port once and were told it wasn't possible. The person we asked suggested we went to the promenade, where we have stopped several times since without any problems. The charge is only in the day.


 Hi Jann, how far is the prom from the ferry port, is it easy to get a 27 footer down there?

regards M&D


----------



## 89660 (Jun 2, 2005)

Pheraps about a quarter of a mile. Go to the roundabout just before the ferry port. Go right round, return the way you came. In a few yards there is a turning left, with a width restriction. We always use this turning but our vehicle is only 17 foot long. There are other turnings further on, which you would could use. We have seen bigger vehicles than ours parked along the front.


----------

